# Loss of quality from television digital out over device digital out...?



## R063R

I have a Panasonic GT60 plasma, PS4, PS3, and PC. Got some Tritton 720+ headphones last year so I could go down the digital audio route that I had never done before. Loved it, and now wanted to have the same quality of sound filling the room instead of just via headphones, so recently bought a DAC. I already have a pair of Behringer Eurolives and a 1500W Behringer amp but the only way I was getting sound through them was from the headphone jack on the GT60, using a single phono splitting into two jacks which went into the amp, and then the XLR outs to the speakers. I always felt this was a clunky way of reproducing the sound on the screen in a loud, clear volume and was convinced I was losing sound quality along the process somewhere. With my DAC I can now use the digital optical sound outputs from each of my three devices to reproduce the purest sound possible, using the two phono outs on the DAC to the jacks on the amp.

Thing is, my DAC only has one input, as does the Tritton control box, and I have three devices so it's a case of changing the cable all the time depending on what device I'm using at that time. I have a cable out of each device so it's only a case of changing the input for the DAC or the Tritton control box, so it's workable. Still a bit of a nuisance though. I have a digital out on the GT60 so my question is will there be any loss in sound quality using that as my sole output as opposed to the devices directly. It would save the whole changing cables carry-on, but if I knew I was reducing the sound quality AT ALL (I'm a bit anal like that), then I would stick with the three cables and continue to change them. The three devices are all connected to the GT60 via HDMI.


----------

